# Manchester, NH Police Exam



## Accorto

The Manchester, NH Police Department will be hosting an entry-level exam on April 28, 2012. Applications can be obtained by going to www.manchesterpd.com. The deadline for applications is April 18, 2012.

The Manchester Police Department is also accepting applications from full-time certified police officers.

The City of Manchester, NH is the largest city in the State of NH. It has over 200 sworn officers.

As of July 1, 2012, the salary range will be from $47,927 - $68,373.

Any questions can be directed to Officer Carl Accorto at 603-668-8711 ext. 357.


----------

